# Computer Component Wholesale dealer in Bangalore



## shreeku (May 8, 2012)

Hi, Guyz i am new to this forum.

I Got lots of Information regarding PC components and its features from the Forum members. I sincerely Thank you all for the information

I Currently live in Thane (Mumbai)
Would be shifting to Bangalore by June end. I need a gaming Rig.. i would like to know what would be the price for the below component
My budget is around 60k can be extended to 65k Max... cant go further...

intel core i5 2500k** 
need p77 motherboard with pcie (3.0)
Corsair 4 GB Vengeance DDR3 1600 FSB x 2*
raedon 7850 (saffire is expensive will go for Gigabyte)**
Corsair GS600 Power Supply*
nzxt lexa s (i am fixed with this)*
sony dvd writer*
Western Digital 1 TB Sata (i am fixed with this)**
DELL 2030M HD LED*
LOGITECH Media Desktop MK200 - USB*
Creative Inspire T6100 5.1 Speakers**

**-- Sticking with it
*- Can be changed if Suggested.
Thanks in Advance......


----------



## desiJATT (May 8, 2012)

The configuration you stated is spot on. I would suggest you change that cabinet. I know it looks awesome but it comes with many problems too, and does not have good cable management. 

My suggestion, Either save 1700 rupees or spend 800 extra. Here are the suggestions - 

NZXT Source 210 Elite + Hyper 212 Evo Cooler = 4900

Corsair 400R = 5000

For motherboard, you can go for ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 for 10K. Remember, PCIe 3.0 lanes *do not come from motherboard*, your processor needs to support it also. There are three conditions - 

1. Processor supports PCIe 3.0, Motherboard doesn't = PCIe 2.0
2. Processor doesn't support PCIe 3.0, Motherboard supports PCIe 3.0 = PCIe 2.0 - _this is your scenario_
3. *Processor supports PCIe 3.0, Motherboard also supports PCIe 3.0 = PCIe 3.0*

Also, regarding the graphics card, I would sugest you go for the Sapphire one. I personally have the Gigabyte one, and package contents are bare bones. Nothing to look forward, no connectors, no converters, just nothing. Sapphire package is good, provided IF you need all those accessories. If you don't, Gigabyte is the one to go for.


----------



## shreeku (May 9, 2012)

thanks for the info...

Can u suggest any good cabinet for 3.5k and for which motherboard should i go for..it should have usb 3.0 and should support 16-32gb ram....

OR should i go for Amd processor.... as by budget would be strict 65k,

can i expect a further price drop....!!


----------



## desiJATT (May 9, 2012)

You didn't read my above post carefully. Read it, all your answers lie within it.

Getting AMD processor for this budget is not good. And don't expect any price drops.


----------



## shreeku (May 9, 2012)

thanks for the info but will the  graphic card perform as per pcie 3.0 slot


----------



## desiJATT (May 9, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> 1. Processor supports PCIe 3.0, Motherboard doesn't = PCIe 2.0
> 2. Processor doesn't support PCIe 3.0, Motherboard supports PCIe 3.0 = PCIe 2.0 - _this is your scenario_
> 3. *Processor supports PCIe 3.0, Motherboard also supports PCIe 3.0 = PCIe 3.0*



Again, it was already mentioned in my post. 

The graphics card will NOT utilise the PCIe 3.0 slot in your motherboard, because your processor doesn't support PCIe 3.0 lanes. If you want PCIe 3.0, buy an Ivy Bridge processor. Nonetheless, the performance difference between PCIe 3.0 and 2.0 is practically zero (if we take an error margin of atleast +-1 FPS, the scores become the same)


----------



## shreeku (May 9, 2012)

thanks a lot.. now i understood everything..


----------



## desiJATT (May 10, 2012)

No problem, go for that rig, it will be a great performer


----------



## shreeku (May 10, 2012)

the above component price anyone from Bangalore


----------



## shreeku (May 10, 2012)

Will this motherboard be good?

found from primeabgb.com  its  ASRock Z77 Pro4
Price  Rs. 9500

Buy ASRock Z77 Pro4 4 Ports of USB3.0 & SATA3.0 in Mumbai India


----------



## SunE (May 10, 2012)

Buy "MB Asrock Sandy Bridge Z77 Extreme4 1155 Pin Boxed " @ iTerials in Bangalore

Dude this mobo is better. If you're living in Bangalore then why not go the above link's shop in BDA Complex,Indiranagar or Parvat Computers in SP Road ? You can get ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 from these two places and prices will be within 9.3k incl. tax.


----------



## shreeku (May 10, 2012)

thanks for the info but i will be moving to Bangalore by June end  and will get the hardware by July first week....


----------



## shreeku (May 13, 2012)

the Binary World  website link is down.. trying for 2 days.  *www.bwindia.net/ 

@desiJATT  planning to go with Corsair 400R.... is cooler master Hyper 212 Evo necessary...


----------



## shreeku (May 16, 2012)

Here is the component price which i found from bwindia.net
Vat is not included..


*COMPONENTS NAME​ *
*PRICE​*
*ONLINE WEBSITE​*
CPU Intel Core i5 2500K Boxed 3.3 Ghz. Socket 1155​
	Rs. 11,809.00	
bwindia.net​
MB Asrock Sandy Bridge Z77 Extreme4 1155 Pin Boxed​
 	Rs. 9,164.00	
bwindia.net​
Monitor BenQ G2222HDL 22 inch with DVI LED Wide​
 	Rs. 7,025.00	
bwindia.net​
Cabinet Corsair Carbide CC400R without SMPS​
 	Rs. 4,112.00	
bwindia.net​
Card PCI Express ATI Radeon HD7850 2gb DDR5​
 	Rs. 15,119.00	
bwindia.net​
HDD WD SATA 1TB 64 MB Cache​
 	Rs. 4,994.00	
bwindia.net​
KB Mouse Combo Logitech Black USB MK200​
	Rs. 660.00	
bwindia.net​
Memory DDR III Corsair 4gb Vengeance 1600 mhz. X 2​
	Rs. 2,980.00	
bwindia.net​
SMPS Corsair 600W GS600 Gamer​
 	Rs. 3,923.00	
bwindia.net​
Fan CPU Cooler Master Hyper 212UVO For Intel LGA 1156 or 1366​
	Rs. 2,200.00	
bwindia.net​
Logitech Z506 Speaker	Rs. 4,830.00​
koovs.com​


----------



## d6bmg (May 16, 2012)

^^ 





> Vat is not included..


Which kills all the deals. Add 5% and you won't see anything cheaper.


----------



## IndianRambo (May 17, 2012)

what brand of 7850 is it...


----------

